# Man O'War to be published on 1st March - Preorders and ARCs Available!



## Dan Jones (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm delighted to finally announce that my debut novel, science fiction thriller _Man O'War_, will be published on 1st March 2018 by Snowbooks. It's been a long road but I'm finally near to completing what I started nearly two and a half years ago. It's thanks in no small part to many of the fine people here at Chrons who have helped me with critiques, beta reads, advice, and just plain old support, so a huge thanks to everyone who had a hand in helping me out.

For anyone who's interested, I have e-copies of ARCs that can be distributed in exchange for a review left on Amazon and/or Goodreads - please PM me for details.

_Man O'War _will be available in three editions at all major retailers: the paperback at £8.99, ebook at £1.99, and a rather lovely hardcover at £19.99. Ebook preorders are available for Kindle, while good old Foyles are listing the paper versions for preorder too.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077BNK3VL/?tag=brite-21
What's more, to celebrate the launch I'll be doing a signing at the London Forbidden Planet megastore in Shaftesbury Avenue on Thursday 1st March, which will be followed by drinks at a local haunt - and the first round's on me! I'll put details up in the events thread - it would be wonderful to see some familiar faces there.

Once again, thanks to everyone - it's no exaggeration to say that this book wouldn't exist without Chrons, and it's yet another testament to the power and community spirit of this place.

Finally, the cover reveal and publisher's blurb. I hope you enjoy!






_Struggling jellyfisherman Dhiraj Om is praying for a good catch to make ends meet. So when a valuable pleasure robot called Naomi is caught in his nets, he senses the opportunity for a quick profit.

But Naomi's owner, the brutal gangster Agarkka D'Souza, doesn't take kindly to his property being taken. Dhiraj's illicit deal thrusts him into a web of corruption stretching from London's seedy underworld to the Niger Delta. There, oil barons wage bitter war against Marxist dissidents, and Dhiraj and Naomi are hurled into a maelstrom of violence. Can Dhiraj save not only himself but Naomi, who has become not only his protector and his curse, but possibly something more?

A savage, electrifying debut, Man O'War is a taut science-fiction thriller set in a near future where technology, humanity and violence collide._


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll be there with me pocket money!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 8, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> I'll be there with me pocket money!


I'd love to be there with mine  

If it helps, Dan, I'm happy to take an ARC


----------



## Droflet (Jan 9, 2018)

Great news, Dan. Best of luck with the launch.


----------



## crystal haven (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations! Wonderful news!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2018)

Fantastic news. Well done!


----------



## Vaz (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations! Looking forward to snagging a copy. Best of luck, Dan.


v


----------



## johnnyjet (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations, Dan!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, Dan!

Enfin!

You know I'll be there. Do you want me to keep @HareBrain occupied lest he try and slip a few TGPs amongst the MOWs? 

pH


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 9, 2018)

Phyrebrat said:


> Yes, Dan!
> 
> Enfin!
> 
> ...



No it's fine, I'll just write abusive messages in any copies of TGP he tries to get me to sign.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 11, 2018)

I started reading it today, and really like it so far. Great stuff Dan! Wish I could teleport across the ocean for the signing...

Edited to add: Oh hey, my profile pic matches your cover art!


----------

